# Any Pen Makers here?



## hungryhawaiian (Feb 11, 2019)

My latest addiction, which I do side by side with soap making, is pen making! It works perfectly for me because in between waiting for the lye mixture to cool or the hard soaps to melt, I can work on cutting, gluing and prepping the pen blanks to be shaped and put together. My lathe is just kitty-corner to my soap making station too so I can easy switch back and forth.


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 11, 2019)

Wow, those are beautiful!


----------



## Clarice (Feb 11, 2019)

OMG - I am a purple FREAK - do you sell your pens on Etsy or elsewhere?  That purple one is calling me


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 11, 2019)

Those are lovely.  I too really like the purple one.


----------



## Relle (Feb 11, 2019)

Gorgeous, love purple here too .


----------



## dibbles (Feb 12, 2019)

Those are beautiful. I think the red one is my favorite.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 12, 2019)

Ohhhhhhh pens! I have, and love, about 25 fountain pens. I love me a good pen, especially if they're as pretty as the ones you're making. Gorgeous!


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 12, 2019)

My mom does! She makes the wood and acrylic pens like you are showing, and also pens from pine cones and antlers.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Feb 12, 2019)

Gorgeous! 
My dh is a pen maker.
So many beautiful options.  I especially love the acrylics. 
Do you put a CA finish on your wood pens?
He's experimented a bit with pouring his own acrylic blanks, too.  
He's also a cop and one of my favorite of his creations was the pen he made that looked like a shotgun.
He gave them as Christmas presents to his assistant chief, and to my coworker, who is a hunter.  They even had little cases that looked like shotgun cases.  

Janelle


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Feb 12, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> My mom does! She makes the wood and acrylic pens like you are showing, and also pens from pine cones and antlers.


Wow, I'd love to see a picture of the ones made with pine cones and antlers.
How cool that sounds!

Janelle


----------



## tokyo_penguin (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow those are so cool!!
Also, one piece! <3


----------



## hungryhawaiian (Feb 13, 2019)

Thank you, All! I don’t sell publicly just yet but I hope to soon. The purple is one of my favorites too but apparently it “had” to be my girlfriends pen. I showed it to her after I finished and just like that I never saw it again....

For my wood pens I use a CA finish.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 14, 2019)

I personally love the wood pens, but they're all gorgeous! 

Never met a pen maker before, and now I have lol yey me.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 14, 2019)

beautiful pens.  my nephew turns burl and makes pens along with his bowls etc


----------



## hungryhawaiian (Feb 15, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I personally love the wood pens, but they're all gorgeous!
> 
> Never met a pen maker before, and now I have lol yey me.



I’m a fan of complete wood and wood hybrid pens. Pure acrylics are pretty but lack that classic natural, earthy touch and feel. 

Lemme know when you’re ready to be a Artisan Pen owner!


----------



## hungryhawaiian (Feb 15, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> beautiful pens.  my nephew turns burl and makes pens along with his bowls etc



I’m still a novice pen maker but dang if I wouldn’t kill to get a hold of some burl. The stuff is expensive! When I’m traveling, which isn’t often, I’m always looking at trees and trying to find one with burl that I could somehow harvest.


----------



## Jeboz (Feb 15, 2019)

Janelle[/QUOTE]

'He's also a cop and one of my favorite of his creations was the pen he made that looked like a shotgun.
He gave them as Christmas presents to his assistant chief, and to my coworker, who is a hunter. They even had little cases that looked like shotgun cases.'

Don't suppose you have a picture of one of these?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 15, 2019)

hungryhawaiian said:


> I’m still a novice pen maker but dang if I wouldn’t kill to get a hold of some burl. The stuff is expensive! When I’m traveling, which isn’t often, I’m always looking at trees and trying to find one with burl that I could somehow harvest.



I swear my nephew lives most of the time looking up in the trees hahaha--he has a business from the burls he finds


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Feb 15, 2019)

Jeboz said:


> Janelle



'He's also a cop and one of my favorite of his creations was the pen he made that looked like a shotgun.
He gave them as Christmas presents to his assistant chief, and to my coworker, who is a hunter. They even had little cases that looked like shotgun cases.'

Don't suppose you have a picture of one of these?[/QUOTE]
I do.
They are bolt action    (He didn't have a photo of them with their cases. )

I think the other pen in the picture is called a cigar pen.

Janelle


----------



## hungryhawaiian (Feb 25, 2019)

JanelleTrebuna said:


> 'He's also a cop and one of my favorite of his creations was the pen he made that looked like a shotgun.
> He gave them as Christmas presents to his assistant chief, and to my coworker, who is a hunter. They even had little cases that looked like shotgun cases.'
> 
> Don't suppose you have a picture of one of these?





> I do.
> They are bolt action  [emoji4]  (He didn't have a photo of them with their cases. )
> 
> I think the other pen in the picture is called a cigar pen.
> ...



Almost correct. One is a bolt action pen and the other is a Kojent. Both very beautiful! 

I made this on a commission tonight:


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Feb 25, 2019)

hungryhawaiian said:


> Almost correct. One is a bolt action pen and the other is a Kojent. Both very beautiful!
> 
> I made this on a commission tonight:View attachment 36905


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## buttonsHT (Feb 25, 2019)

I made pens (and bowls, platters, salt and pepper grinders, etc.) for years. I unfortunately moved and had nowhere to use my equipment so I ended up selling it. Would love to get back into it one day.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 25, 2019)

I see you putting on the feed bag in the near future, Hungry Hawaiian! Awesome!


----------

